# Happy to be just plain fat!



## Vonny (Jul 21, 2020)

Good news when I stepped onto the scales today and then checked my BMI. I've just sneaked out of the Obese range and into the Overweight range! The reason I was checking my BMI was I did a self assessment for return to work yesterday which required my BMI among other factors, and I came out high risk. Did assessment again today and I am now low risk! I'm sure the 2.5lbs I lost hasn't significantly reduced my risk of anything (covid or otherwise), but it's certainly made me feel a lot better 

Onwards and downwards to the Normal range!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 21, 2020)

That is good news.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jul 21, 2020)

Every ounce counts - well done @Vonny


----------



## Ditto (Jul 22, 2020)

Excellent.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes, well done. It’s a good feeling.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2020)

Great progress @Vonny!

What a milestone to have reached  Must feel great to have crossed that imaginary ‘line’


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## grovesy (Aug 11, 2020)

Robin said:


> I have reported it.


I reported them all too.


----------

